# Need a Good Budget UPS



## TheMost (May 28, 2013)

Hello, recently I my UPS stopped working and i know its really a waste to repair it.
I got that for free some 7 years back when i got my first PC for 40K 

Since 5 years i have changed a lot in my PC and now it is a custom built !

My specs are as follows :

*PSU *- Cooler master eXtreme power plus 600W (RS-600-PCAR-E3)

*CPU :* Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
Kentsfield 65nm Technology
*RAM *: 4.00GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 397MHz
*Motherboard* : Intel Corporation DQ35MP (J1PR)
*Graphics* : ASUS 660 Ti CU2TOP OC
*Hard Drives *: 149GB Seagate ST3160815AS ATA Device (SATA)	
....................1863GB Seagate ST2000DL003-9VT166 ATA Device (SATA)	
*Optical Drives* : HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22NP20 ATA Device
......................SONY DVD RW AW-G170A ATA Device

Gaming at - 45-50 inch HDTV

Please suggest me a good UPS
( I DONT NEED POWER BACKUP FOR MORE THAN 5 or 10 Mins )

Please give me two options 
1) Budget UPS which satisfies my present config alone.
2) A UPS which doesn't hinder my upgrades for next 8 years ( I am planning some High end CPU and mobo upgrades next year )

Is there any buy back scheme which i can make use of ?


Thank you so much !


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 28, 2013)

I dont think a 600VA UPS would be fine. Get APC 1.1 KVA UPS.


----------



## anirbandd (May 28, 2013)

46" inch HDTV alone needs ~120W power. 

get a 1.1 or 1.5kVA APC. you'll be safe for any future upgrades 

*www.apc.com/products/category.cfm?id=13&subid=5


----------



## TheMost (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh .. thank you so much ..


----------



## TheMost (Aug 4, 2013)

Is there going to be any problem if i buy a 1.3 kVA UPS from some other company rather than APC ??


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 4, 2013)

if the company is reliable, then no..

PS: reliable in this context means the equipment they make, supply the rated power.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 5, 2013)

TheMost said:


> Is there going to be any problem if i buy a 1.3 kVA UPS from some other company rather than APC ??



If you care to share a particular model...


----------



## TheMost (Aug 11, 2013)

Have ordered an APC 1.5 kV a 
Will get it positively by tomorrow ..


----------



## TheMost (Aug 11, 2013)

Also please suggest good PSU ..
It must be future proof even with high end PC...
Thank you


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 11, 2013)

Corsair CX600M 600 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 11, 2013)

corsair tx850v2 or seasonic x760


----------



## TheMost (Aug 13, 2013)

Gonna buy a GS700 ..
Is that fine ??


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 13, 2013)

Very good suggestions and choice, you may happily go with with GS700


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 13, 2013)

GS700 is awesome...

+1


----------



## TheMost (Aug 14, 2013)

Bought a GS700 

Gave the connections.. but PC wont boot on..
The motherboard shows some lights but the processor doesn't spin ...
Any idea ?? whats happening ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 14, 2013)

Try the psu test from corsair's website.

Try the psu test from corsair's website.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 14, 2013)

double check if you made all the right connections.


----------



## TheMost (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry..went disconnected from internet ..

There was some connection mistake ..
It is working fine now ... But
1) I am finding really hard to manage the cables in my old zebronics cabinet .. Wires are scratching at the cabinet fan .
2) My PC is spending more time at the entry screen than usual ( that screen which says "press F2 for BIOS" ) donno y 

Should I adjust managing wires or should i buy a new cabinet ?
How much will it cost ? Can i get that under 6K ?

Thank You


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2013)

best bet, get a new cabby. you hardly upgrade cabby/PSU, so its always better to get these as best as your budget would allow. 

you can get plenty good cabinets under 4K. let other members advice on the models. 

btw, you bought the GS700, so i'm guessing you will go for a major h/w upgrade soon, its better to get a cabby with good airflow and cable mgmt.


----------



## TheMost (Aug 16, 2013)

How about this ?

Phantom 410 - NZXT


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2013)

^awesome.


----------



## TheMost (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for everybody's valuable input ..
I am so happy of my new upgrades..
Thank you so much..

thread served its purpose..
Mods may lock this..


----------

